

Harvard Site Hacked + SQL files Leaked - nextmoveone
http://www.devicepedia.com/security/harvard-site-hacked-and-then-leaked-on-bittorrent.html

======
simianstyle
Joomla security updates anyone?

------
redorb
can anyone say? failed student? ;)

